
Paradox of Tolerance - lopespm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradox_of_tolerance
======
oehtXRwMkIs
Is this the same as the paradox where freedom must be restricted when it
impedes others' freedom?

------
LatteLazy
This is like when 12 year old me decided not to go to bed on time and pointed
out its impossible to go to bed at exactly 9, no matter what I did I'd always
be a nano second early or late...

------
kierk-ke-gaard
Is a antinomia, not is paradox.

~~~
oehtXRwMkIs
Seems to be both.

------
mikl
A postulated paradox, usually cited by people desiring to suppress their
political opposition.

Problem is, suppression does not make people change their minds, it only makes
them more radical.

